# Taiji in Birmingham (Alabama)?



## sofar (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and am trying to get help.

I will be moving to* Birmingham, Alabama* in a few months and am trying to find out a Taijiquan school there.

I have been practicing Taiji (Yang style) and Pushing hands as well as Qigong for 5 years with my present teacher in London and been fairly committed to my training! 
Unfortunately I have to go but I hope to find a good School there as well. I have had a look on the web and have found 3 websites only:

http://8step.info/Tai_Chi.html
http://www.thenewforestcenter.com/
http://karmanatha.net/TaiChiChuan.htm

I don't know if there are other schools or what people have to say about the ones I have found and I'd be really grateful for any tip.

If someone knows anything about Taiji schools in Birmingham, AL, thank you* a lot *for sharing your thoughts!


cheers,
sonia


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't kow much about Taijiquan in Birmingham but I can tell you that the last link for karmanatha keeps crashing IE.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm familiar with the 8step school
Byt not their taiji. Never heard of the others. Let me check around.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sofar (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks both.

sorry about that link, their website is quite annoying I agree (I don't know what IE means ...)

sonia


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2012)

sofar said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> sorry about that link, their website is quite annoying I agree (*I don't know what IE means *...)
> 
> sonia



Sorry, I'm an IT (Information Technology) guy and currently doing all sorts of testing on IE (Internet Explorer) and I was stuck in IT speak


----------



## oaktree (Oct 17, 2012)

Well going by the 3 sites only.
First one uses hanzi that is always a plus to me.
I don't know shyun style not a traditional set I think.
 The first link knows laojia and Yang short so thats good.
  Second link has river seed whatever taijiquan.
I dont know it sounds weird.
Third link looks like they did a lot of research but
I think its more new age then real taijiquan.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2012)

Shyun Tai Chi History

Shyun Tai Chi Lineage

Grandmaster James Shyun O.M.D., Ph.D.


And I only know this based on the site I just found and have no idea if it is true or not

Although...Grandmaster


----------



## oaktree (Oct 17, 2012)

So Shyun Taijiquan is an offshoot of Wu style. 
 I notice you did not comment on the River seed Taiji :uhyeah:
Isn't Birmingham not to far from Georgia? Maybe you can train with CLFSean. 
Tennessee and Georgia have some good Taiji people and some good Baguazhang people too! 

You can train with this guy in Alabama:
http://wudangcenter.com/  He is a Yang guy and he trained with Doc Fai Wong. I would check it out.

Speaking of Grandmasters Xue, Chen Zhenglei just got promoted a 9th Duan.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 18, 2012)

oaktree said:


> So Shyun Taijiquan is an offshoot of Wu style.
> I notice you did not comment on the River seed Taiji :uhyeah:
> Isn't Birmingham not to far from Georgia? Maybe you can train with CLFSean.
> Tennessee and Georgia have some good Taiji people and some good Baguazhang people too!
> ...



Nah... the 'Ham is 2.5 from me directly. I know. My brother is moving there this weekend. Steffan is roughly 1.5 or so from the 'Ham.


----------



## sofar (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

sorry for replying sooner, I don't have easy internet access everyday ...

Thanks for your ideas
Being thouroughly European, it had seemed impossible to train with people who are not on a public transport line. 
My teacher (while you were writing the posts) opened my eyes I guess by saying I could try to train once a week/month with people farther out. 
So maybe Georgia and Tenessee and Alabama in general are indeed possibilities.
It does seem very strange though for a city girl like me.....

I will look at the other neighbouring (!!) States then.


thanks again!


sonia


----------

